# Mise a jour Hackintosh (iAtkos L2) en 10.7.4 (ou 10.7.3)



## AnonyPro (9 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Je souhaiterais savoir si je pourrais mettre a jour mon hackintosh (iAtkos L2) en 10.7.4 ou en 10.7.3 directement depuis le Software Update ?

P.S : Je suis en 10.7.2

Merci de vos futures réponses


----------



## nememcha (17 Mai 2012)

Bjr,
voilà si tu veux tenter une mise a jour de iatkos L2 sans faire de degat de software, tu tentes comme moi, j'ai installé vbox(version 4.1.14) et j'ai reussi à installer Iatkos_L2.iso que j'ai gravé
apres avoir l'avoir converti avec hdiutil fichier.dmg en fichier.iso sous terminal d'un autre hackintosh
(iatkos_v7.1). Bref, l'installation n'est que pure hasard, vu que je suis amateur dans ce monde mac ou hackintosh, je n'ai rien changé, juste mis mon dvd iatkos_l2 et ensuite appuyer sur "Entrée", pour ce qui est de cocher les logiciels aussi au hasard(ha ha ha), ensuite je me suis tapé une bonne biere et voilà installation reussie, a ne pas oublier que je possede un portable hp pavilion
core I3, 4gb de Ram et hdd=320gb, carte video INtel hd (1,7gb memory), voilà bref la description
tente donc la mise à jour sur VBOX et tapes toi une bonne biere si ca foire tu le reinstalles en l'espace 10 à18min. a+++++++


----------

